
Show HN: Cloud Backend – a scalable database and API builder in the cloud - appdrag
https://cloudbackend.appdrag.com/
======
ccleve
I really like this. Gets rid of a ton of backend boilerplate. I really like
the fact that I can do straight SQL when necessary.

I haven't read the docs in detail, so maybe you have answers for this, but I
would really like to see a couple of things. First, a quick and dirty starter
app for the front end. Just a straight CRUD app to save me some time. Do it in
Vue or React.

Second, I want to see a path to getting this on my own servers. If I write an
app and it takes off, I'll want to have direct database access, maybe front
the db with memcached, do some distributed things, add my own custom API
calls, whatever. Would hate to be trapped on someone else's SaaS. Give me a
way to license the software and take it on-premise.

~~~
faizshah
I agree, I think they could even go further with integration into something
like atomic.io. You could develop real working prototypes in a day full stack,
then focus on market research and iterating your design.

~~~
appdrag
We do have something similar but for websites / web apps fully integrated with
Cloud Backend. You can check the CMS part here:
[https://appdrag.com](https://appdrag.com)

Our goal is exactly that, provide a full stack solution in the browser. We do
have free tier for the CMS & the Backend part so you can prototype for free :)

------
techdragon
I want to love it but:

1 - only MySQL.

2 - the per row pricing model is ridiculous. I’ve got small applications with
well over 5 million rows, running on few Megabytes of SQLite, I’ve got medium
size ones using an order of magnitude more rows running on AWS RDS with cross
AZ redundancy for about $150. If I want a json API I’ll slap an instance in
front of it for $50 running PostgREST or Sandman, or one of the other SQL/REST
tools. I’ve got plenty of free database browsing tools, and AWS Lambda does
the rest for fractions of a dollar. Why on earth would I ever pay these guys
$250? Their pricing model tells me before I even try the product that they
haven’t solved any of the problems I have with running a database.

~~~
kuceram
Then love it and wait for improvements. ;-) I think they will implement
something on top of MySQL. And every-time you can ask startup for different
pricing model am pretty sure they will be very flexible with it.

~~~
appdrag
Indeed, we do have plans to support nosql in the next few months. Our Pricing
for nosql will be really different and a lot lower for the storage. We started
with relational db first because a lot of developers have existing skills with
RDB and it was requested by ALL our beta testers.

Our platform is a fully automated system with high availability & zero
maintenance required. So you don't have to setup a RDS box + front end server
for the api + load balancer + .... maintain / update all that stack.

And YES, we are very flexible and open to suggestions related to our pricing
This is also why we posted here, to get valuable suggestions and comments :)

------
asah
Neat!

FYI, 404 on the about page: [https://cloudbackend.appdrag.com/About-
Us.html](https://cloudbackend.appdrag.com/About-Us.html)

~~~
appdrag
Thank you for the feedback. We will correct that quickly

------
du_bing
Incredible, I just have the idea to do the same thing with AWS Serverless
Architecture, you have implemented it so great! I believe it will be a
success.

~~~
appdrag
Thanks, i'm so happy to hear this, my team and I are working on this since 2
years, you guys are the first one to see it :)

------
iambateman
How does the pricing and feature set compare to Firebase?

~~~
appdrag
Firebase is a nosql database with functions in node.js,

Cloud Backend in a relational database 100% compatible with MySQL (you can
import/export at any time). Functions can be written in node.js, python, java,
C#, SQL and Visual SQL (a visual UI to build your queries without coding)

Pricing is also very different because of that, our pricing is more adapted
for small to medium project right now, this may change in the future

------
simplyinfinity
Neat idea & implementation... however the pricing is offputing.IMO consumption
based pricing with some hard limits set by the user would be much more
appealing.

~~~
friendly_chap
Try this for consumption based pricing (you can also host this yourself)
[https://github.com/1backend/1backend](https://github.com/1backend/1backend)

